# Glitter Vinyl Woes...



## jwaldmann (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Guys,

So I've been using vinyl for quite some time now and have an interesting problem.

I have had rolls of silver glitter vinyl from Imprintables Warehouse (25 yards) that were simple perfect. I would cut my design, then lift up a corner and start peeling. What was the design would stay on the carrier and all of the excess would simple pull up, no real resistance.

I received a new 25 yard roll about a week ago. I cut my design and started to week. Suffice it to say that the vinyl lifted up so easily. I couldn't believe it. The only problem is that the entire vinyl lifted up. Nothing that I cut stayed on the carrier sheet.

All of my settings were the same. 130gf, 50cm/s .300mm offset. So I called Imprintables and told them and they told me to stop using the vinyl and they would send me a new roll. Really nice people there.

So I received the new roll, loaded it up and cut a design. Only this time when I start to pull the vinyl up it rips. The adhesive is so strong that I cannot easily weed it. Only this time the design does stay on the carrier sheet (So that's a plus).

I know that all batches of vinyl are different and you can never put down the same amount of adhesive down every time, but this is a bit ridiculous.

IS there something that I am missing...doing wrong? Or is this simply a supply error.

On a side note I also had a roll of purple glitter vinyl that was super difficult to weed (similar to the new roll of silver); the adhesive was simple so strong.

IS there a better supplier that gives more consistent results? Or actually tests the product before they send it to you? I wouldn't mind having a foot missing if they used 12" to test something and weed it before mailing it to me.

Thoughts?

Thanks so much!


----------



## jcustoms (Aug 7, 2009)

hey jwaldman what type of cutter you are using.You might have to change your blade. If you are using a Roland you have to use a 60 blade instead of a 45 blabe because the material is thicker. You can use www.stahlsid. com they are the parent company for Imprintable warehouse. I hope this help a little. I try glitter with no problem from Imprintable warehouse I like them guys alot.


----------



## jwaldmann (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for writing back...

I've always used a 45 degree blade with no problem on glitter vinyl. I actually just purchased a new Roland GX24 and have a new carbide blade in there.

The only thing that I can think is that we moved to a new office where the AC actually works so now it is 74 degrees instead of 78-80... so it might be too cold to weed...


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

That and you need a 60° blade. The glitter really chews up the blades too. Try turning your AC down some. The cold might just be making the adhesive stick better. Also, if you put the vinyl (after it's cut) on a heat press under the platen for a few seconds the adhesive will melt enough to make weeding easier.


----------



## GraphixGuys (Jan 16, 2012)

Sometimes, you can get inconsistant cuts when you cutter protection strip wears out. If you just got a new cutter then I doubt this is your problem. But the protection strip is the small strip under your your blade.

Also some material just destroy blades crazy fast. One job I ran was using oscillating blades to cut thru gator foam and we would have to replace the $24.00 blades after about 18 hours of production.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

check the cutting strip, change the blade, make sure the blade and holder are clean, put a drop of machine oil in the blade hole and use 60 degree blades. clean cut blades are the best. Clean Cut Blade


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

There's no real way to prevent getting bad rolls of vinyl. It happens to all of us sooner or later. Hard to weed often means the adhesive has become activated, usually by heat. This can happen in a hot warehouse, especially now in summer. You may sometimes get an old roll. This stuff doesn't have unlimited shelf life.

I once got a roll of glitter vinyl that didn't have any glitter on it! So yes, a roll without adhesive would not be impossible.

The best thing to do is immediately contact your supplier, tell them of your trouble, and as necessary provide picture or video proof. Have them send a replacement roll. Only by holding our suppliers accountable will they in turn make the manufacturers take a keener interest in QC.

To determine if it's your blade or cutting settings, clip off a 4 inch piece at the front, and try to pull it out off the carrier. If it's hard to do there, it means it's not your blade or cutter. It means the vinyl isn't any good.


----------



## Jodiwill1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Try and heat it up a bit before you weed. It releases better. I have the same material from Stahls. One was great and the other tears.


----------



## embroid4u (Apr 18, 2007)

I am having the same issues, ordered 2 rolls from stahls after being very happy with the ones from imprintable warehouse. 
the stahls ones just rip when you try to weed it. so i ordered new ones from I W and same thing . these look alot thinner than the last rolls!


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

I am having the same trouble. I love IW but some times their quality is not consistent. My best seller is the black glitter and that stuff doesn't want to stick to the carrier:/ it's a pain to weed. Maybe the next roll will be better. And one roll this summer while at a week long event have about 3" down the left side that would leave a terrible residue on the shirt and wouldn't badly weed at all. Ugh. I am afraid to invest in some other brand since I have only used this so I will have to suffer but it is crappy that the product isn't consistent for the high price you have to pay.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

embroid4u said:


> I am having the same issues, ordered 2 rolls from stahls after being very happy with the ones from imprintable warehouse.
> the stahls ones just rip when you try to weed it. so i ordered new ones from I W and same thing . these look alot thinner than the last rolls!


Glitter Flake tends to be harder at times to weed and does tear sometimes due to the fact that there is real glitter in the vinyl. That said, if this material is unusable we are happy to take it in and test it, sending you out a new roll. Let us know.

Thank you.


----------



## AndrewJR (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm very new to this business, so hopefully my advice isn't too bad.

I had the same issues with the stahls glitter when I first got it. After a little research, I pumped my force on the cutter up to about 190-200 and it weeds perfect.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't you also have to use a 60° blade to cut glitter?


----------



## Jodiwill1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Here is the settings for glitter flake on the Roland GX-24 45° blade 200-210 grams of force 250 and for a 60° blade 160-200g of force. Temperature does Make a difference for the sticker glitter flake material. I like to warm it up a bit and it weeds like a charm. I just run it over a the warm area of the bottom of the press. Hope this helps.


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

binki said:


> check the cutting strip, change the blade, make sure the blade and holder are clean, put a drop of machine oil in the blade hole and use 60 degree blades. clean cut blades are the best. Clean Cut Blade


I just ordered some blades from Clean Cut - I'll be giving my review. I've been having an awful time trying to cut sticky flock for Rhinestones and almost ready to give up and he recommended a special blade for that.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

smartwear said:


> I just ordered some blades from Clean Cut - I'll be giving my review. I've been having an awful time trying to cut sticky flock for Rhinestones and almost ready to give up and he recommended a special blade for that.


I ordered their Rold 60m, it's made for cutting glitter. It cuts through it like butter with down force of 80, that's on a PumaIII... I have been using it for quite a while and it doesn't seem to be getting dull one little bit.


----------



## Jodiwill1 (Jan 11, 2013)

What kind of cutter are you using


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm using a Roland GX-24


----------



## Jodiwill1 (Jan 11, 2013)

That's what I have I use a 60 degree blade from ebay http://bit.ly/1dVbdup my blade is ready to be changed so I've been using 250 down force


----------



## RNBCUSTOMS (May 19, 2013)

All of my glitter vinyl rips while weeding but it never affects the parts I need to keep. Follow the advice posted above and warm it up a bit. I just lay my cut design on the bottom of my press while I work on something else for a few minutes and that seems to stop the vinyl from ripping. I actually prefer the stickier adhesive.


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

I have had every single glitter vinyl problem in the book. I have used 1000s of yards of this stuff and it has been so inconsistent in the manufacturing of the product. From week to week it changes, so it seems! 9 of ten batches are fine. I've been told is my blade, my cutter or my design. Simply put, it comes down to manufacturing. I have got loose glitter rolls where the vinyl was thin and I have gotten thick rolls that appear to have some extra backing to them (which I loved). At this point no one seems to care so I Just work with whatever batch I recieve. Last week I had a horrible batch of silver and I used it up quickly on huge designs (only way I could weed the Damn thing). 

I honestly feel the manufacturing is going through testing to nail down the "right" formula. Until then, we will continue to be the test dummies

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Clair9103 (Jul 12, 2012)

I know I'm not in the right area but this is pertaining to glitter and I am deseparte for help.......I am trying to do some work for a client in am looking for anybody that can lead me in the right direction. She want this vase done in glitter. 
I have try to change this in gimp to make it close as I could to a line art then I pulled it into winpcsign pro and it's still not working. She want this done in glitter vinyl. Any help I would be greatful for.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

She wants a broken vase covered in vinyl?


----------



## Clair9103 (Jul 12, 2012)

No done with glitter.


----------



## Clair9103 (Jul 12, 2012)

She wants this on a t-shirt with wording done with glitter vinyl.


----------



## GraphixGuys (Jan 16, 2012)

you can use print the image using DTG then cover with foil during the curing process to give a glitter look. That is the only way you are going to get a raster look rather than just a weird silhouette.


----------



## Clair9103 (Jul 12, 2012)

Okay thank you so much.


----------

